# '14 LT Headlamp Assy



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I fix this myself, or would I have to replace the whole assembly.

My BtoB expired literally days before I purchased it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Saw your post and checked my '14 CTD headlights, found passenger side has amber bulbs with clear lenses while the driver's side has same amber bulbs but amber lenses. I'm not orig owner, but since they differ I assume the passenger side was replaced, probably lens broke like yours.

Here's some recent discussion on the topic:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/146425-directional-signal-lens.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/201506-headlight-signal-bulb-cover-broke.html


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I have the same... The right side is clear but intact.

Thanks for the links.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

I have the same problem so I am curious to find out as well! Other headlight though. ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Mine is a 2015 LTZ with 52,000 miles on it. What should I do, any comments? I sure would appreciate it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Personally I wouldn't mess with trying to split open the headlight, not worth it. RockAuto has OEM replacement headlight assembly (L or R) for about $75-80. 

Since the outer clear plastic housing tends to haze after 5 years I'll probably just replace both at that point. (Tried those lens restoration kits, they work for about a year). Replacing glazed, broken headlights really enhances the look of your vehicle.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

?
Link?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Mine's in good shape still, and the lamp itself is amber, so I think I'll hold off for a while.

Thanks for the help.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Personally I wouldn't mess with trying to split open the headlight, not worth it. RockAuto has OEM replacement headlight assembly (L or R) for about $75-80.
> 
> Since the outer clear plastic housing tends to haze after 5 years I'll probably just replace both at that point. (Tried those lens restoration kits, they work for about a year). Replacing glazed, broken headlights really enhances the look of your vehicle.


Link please 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...ocharged,3308749,body,headlamp+assembly,10762

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Personally I wouldn't mess with trying to split open the headlight, not worth it. RockAuto has OEM replacement headlight assembly (L or R) for about $75-80.
> 
> Since the outer clear plastic housing tends to haze after 5 years I'll probably just replace both at that point. (Tried those lens restoration kits, they work for about a year). Replacing glazed, broken headlights really enhances the look of your vehicle.


So would these work on a 2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

turbo96 said:


> So would these work on a 2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This part is out of stock at Rock Auto. The same part # is listed for both the 2105 Cruze 1.4L gas and 2.0L diesel models so it SHOULD work for your CTD. 

If it comes back in stock and you order it and find it doesn't work, I'm sure they will take it back since their website would be incorrect.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, they fall off and the only real "fix" is to replace the whole thing.

Or since it's out of warranty, just ignore it...or pick up an amber turn signal bulb.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

No pricing available.? It's good for a 11-15 though!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

So does every headlight assembly do this? I'm under warranty but not sure it's worth the hassle 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk
The orange reflector has fallen off my driver side.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Look @ the link above to answer your question

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> So does every headlight assembly do this? I'm under warranty but not sure it's worth the hassle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The amber reflector happened in 2013 or 2014. The early ones didn't have it, so they didn't fall off, but it seems to be happening to the majority of later lights. They went back to the clear reflector as replacements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> The amber reflector happened in 2013 or 2014. The early ones didn't have it, so they didn't fall off, but it seems to be happening to the majority of later lights. They went back to the clear reflector as replacements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is a 9/15, so it might have been on those as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Holy crap, I just checked and I have the exact same issue. Why would they be different colors? And how do you get that piece back in place?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Holy crap, I just checked and I have the exact same issue. Why
> would they be different colors? And how do you get that piece back in place?


Can't.

But the early ones were just clear with an amber bulb. I have no idea why they tried to change it, but it didn't work.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

They look so good on a car it's not even funny!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Believe me I won't mess with it and not worth the $ to fix! I know when thing are too difficult/expensive for my anality of fixing things. I just saw it and knew it was broken and didn't know if it was a simple fix? This may be reason enough to buy new style headlights/mod tho Like above?

Thx

Like this guy last night in a shell station: I went in and considering buying some cigarettes (even tho I quit 10 years ago) and he had some heart problems/etc from smoking and it was enough for me to say no really don't want that again! Its the little things!


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

My drivers side one broke off. The dealer replaced them both. They don't make the amber one anymore. 
If you try to change the light yourself,, you need to pull the bumper fascia to get to the bottom screws. Be very careful.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

My passenger side is broke, noticed it a few months ago. Apparently this was a recall item in Canada but not in _'Merica_ for some reason: Canada Recall

I looked at the replacement ones on Amazon and Rock Auto. The sub-$100 ones are aftermarket and I would not expect will hold up as long as factory. There is a lot of talk online about the "certified" NSF and CAPA body parts still not being as good as OEM and just overall a scam. The GM ones are $150 a piece. I don't know if $50 is worth getting an inferior part.

I think I'm going to try and fix it by pulling it out and fishing the end of the diffuser out of the hole then putting some JB Weld on it and holding it back in place. If that doesn't fix it then I'll buy two of the GM ones and sell the old ones on eBay for $50 or something. I know not everyone else is anal about it being broken as I am.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

How long is the bumper to bumper warranty?


----------

